# Kawi brute force 750 vs can am outlander 650



## fstang24

Well guys just got home fron a can am dealership, i was checking out the outlander 650 for my bro who is interested in buying one. So i get there talk to the guy he gives me his sales pitch and some details about the quad. Did you guys know the Outty 650 puts out 60hp at the fly, compared to the brute 750's 49.8hp, i kinda just looked at him telling myself are you serious, he was like you can test drive if u want too, i was like sure, i hoped on took it for a spin, i was like wow, this thing has major torque, easily compared to my 750. So i walked out the dealership kinda disappointed in the brute and scratching my head thinking i can only imagine what the outty 800 feels like........ :thinking:, so my question is does the brute 750 really put out 49.8hp at the fly?


----------



## bayou_boy_22

i have rode all three bikes. i can tell you that my opinion iss that they dont have much difference between the 650 and the 800. i still find my brute to be more comfy to sit on.


----------



## blue beast

how much was it? can am usually means big dollars.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

don't get me wrong, I loved both my Brutes but they dont hold a candle to the comfy ride of my new Outty 800 Max as far as riding around. As far as the power, I can tell you my 800 Outty has plenty and lots of good torque (71 hp FYI). I haven't gotten to ride it as much as I would usually (kinda short on time after I finally bought it). As far as price goes, you can't beat the Brute Force and there are always plenty of parts around for them too.....lol. sorry, it's the truth!!

The guy at the dealer was telling me the same thing about the Outty 650 having like 10 hp more than the Brute. The 650's are beasts too! I miss my old Brute a little, but everytime I ride the new Outty, I slowly forget about the ol Brute...


----------



## Polaris425

blue beast said:


> how much was it? can am usually means big dollars.


not neccisarily sometimes you can find pretty good deals.


----------



## J2!

fstang24 said:


> Well guys just got home fron a can am dealership, i was checking out the outlander 650 for my bro who is interested in buying one. So i get there talk to the guy he gives me his sales pitch and some details about the quad. Did you guys know the Outty 650 puts out 60hp at the fly, compared to the brute 750's 49.8hp, i kinda just looked at him telling myself are you serious, he was like you can test drive if u want too, i was like sure, i hoped on took it for a spin, i was like wow, this thing has major torque, easily compared to my 750. So i walked out the dealership kinda disappointed in the brute and scratching my head thinking i can only imagine what the outty 800 feels like........ :thinking:, so my question is does the brute 750 really put out 49.8hp at the fly?


Yeah that sounds about right for hp on the brute.. After it goes through the drivetrain you usually loose about 30% of that at the wheels.. So somewhere in 30's at the wheels.. Not sure on the hp numbers on the can-am.. When my motor was a stock 650 motor with bolt-on's, pipe, cdi, etc. it dynoed at 39.5 at the wheels..


----------



## fstang24

the 650 outty was going for $8K out the door, 2010 model, was ur base model, but when i got home i took the 2010 brute 750 for a spin and popped a few wheelies easily, and decided i wouldnt trade my brute in for the outty 650, not only that my brute is paid for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger

The Outlander 650 is NICE! I would love to have a Can-Am. With a few small mods the 650 is a BEAST!!!!!!!!!!! Add a QSC or Dalton clutch kit and pipe, PC3 and its pretty fast.


----------



## fstang24

Bootlegger i will keep that in mind incase i decide to trade it.....lmao


----------



## Y2DJ

Polaris425 said:


> not neccisarily sometimes you can find pretty good deals.


 
I definitely agree. When I bought my '07 750 last year I was first thinking of buying a new quad instead. I priced an '08 Brute: $10,999; then I priced an '08 Outty: $10,399. That's with a full 3-year warranty as compared to the 6 months from Kawasaki. I decided to buy a used one instead as this was my first quad and I didn't want to get into that much money. I paid $7000 for my '07 that only had 135Kms on it.


----------



## Coolwizard

Y2DJ said:


> I paid $7000 for my '07 that only had 135Kms on it.


I only gave $7100. for my '10 with 0 miles on it!


----------



## NMKawierider

Coolwizard said:


> I only gave $7100. for my '10 with 0 miles on it!


Those guys in Canada pay out the a** for everything, and remember, those are Canadian dollars, not US. You got a great deal Coolwizard. I paid 8400 for mine back in November of 2005. And I thought that was a good deal at the time.


----------



## badazzbrute

That was a good deal.. I paid 8700 for my 2010, but mine was rigged with 30" backs, hmf exhaust, and 2" lift. So, I thought I got a good deal myself.


----------



## throttlejock27

i paid 6999 for my new 09 camo + tax and license and that crap


----------



## filthyredneck

I paid $6000 for my 08 750 at the beginning of this year with 90hrs & about 200 miles on it. It came rigged with 2 sets of 27" wheels & tires (Laws & Swamplites), 2" lift + highlifter springs, Aluminum Products full protection, a small atv trailer, nice set of waders and a ton of other stuff. I sold most all of the extras and bought the 6" Catvos, the 29.5s & wheels and some other lil odds and ends. Now have $10k tied up in it give or take a couple hundred bucks. I couldve bought a new outty for the money, but really like the looks of the brutes as well as the ease of finding parts and theres virtually no end to the accessories/upgrades for them.


----------



## Y2DJ

Those are good deals guys. Might have to cross the border to get my next one.


----------



## Coolwizard

Yea, I actually paid more for my '08. I just stumbled across the deal on the '10 and couldn't pass it up.


----------



## BadBadBrute

The prices here are OUTRAGIOUS!! I will NOT buy Canadian with my next one. Always lots of hotshot loads coming out of the US of A. 

As for the Canned Hams vs the Brutes, two of my riding buddies both said they would probably buy Brutes over the Hams next time. Top end isn't everything. Look and ride better they both said. User's choice.....


----------



## CTD06

I to wouldn't mind trying out a can-am for a while, but look at it this way...

I've heard that the brute will take a can-am (if not equal to) in the first 300ft or so of a race and then after that it's all the can-am. So actually the "small" 750 with only 49hp is just about equal to the 71hp can-am? Just think if Kawasaki ups there hp and cc's. What i'm getting at is it's almost even now, even though the can-am is putting out about 45% more horsepower than the brute. With that being said, how does can-am get so much more hp out of 50cc? The brute puts out a little over 3hp per 50cc and the can-am puts out almost 4.5hp per 50cc. Is it this weight restriction thing? Or am I way off base here?


----------



## J2!

CTD06 said:


> I to wouldn't mind trying out a can-am for a while, but look at it this way...
> 
> I've heard that the brute will take a can-am (if not equal to) in the first 300ft or so of a race and then after that it's all the can-am. So actually the "small" 750 with only 49hp is just about equal to the 71hp can-am? Just think if Kawasaki ups there hp and cc's. What i'm getting at is it's almost even now, even though the can-am is putting out about 45% more horsepower than the brute. With that being said, how does can-am get so much more hp out of 50cc? The brute puts out a little over 3hp per 50cc and the can-am puts out almost 4.5hp per 50cc. Is it this weight restriction thing? Or am I way off base here?


 I kinda always wondered that myself, how can-am is getting that much more hp than everyone else. But keep in mind those hp numbers are at the crank not the wheels.. I've never worked on a rotax motor but would like to get in one one day to see how much different they are built and try to find out where the hp is coming from..


----------



## CTD06

The can-am numbers are to the crank? or both? I thought I read the brute numbers were to the wheels but i'm not sure. I really don't know....


----------



## J2!

CTD06 said:


> The can-am numbers are to the crank? or both? I thought I read the brute numbers were to the wheels but i'm not sure. I really don't know....


Nope all those numbers are at the crank.. Any time a manufacturer gives you hp numbers, they are at the crank..


----------



## CTD06

I got ya. Then that is a big difference, or else the can-am's loose that much power through the drive train to make them only a bit faster...:thinking:,...who knows


----------



## countryboy61283

I love my brute but I wouldn't mind having a can am if they added a diff lock button and got ride of the trailer arms, to me, I rode both but the brute feels smoother


----------



## monsterbrute750

I paid $7450 for my Brute.Brand new with 4 year extended warranty.Put a few mods on,and I'm still under msrp for a Can-Am.


----------



## Bootlegger

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> don't get me wrong, I loved both my Brutes but they dont hold a candle to the comfy ride of my new Outty 800 Max as far as riding around. As far as the power, I can tell you my 800 Outty has plenty and lots of good torque (71 hp FYI). I haven't gotten to ride it as much as I would usually (kinda short on time after I finally bought it). As far as price goes, you can't beat the Brute Force and there are always plenty of parts around for them too.....lol. sorry, it's the truth!!
> 
> The guy at the dealer was telling me the same thing about the Outty 650 having like 10 hp more than the Brute. The 650's are beasts too! I miss my old Brute a little, but everytime I ride the new Outty, I slowly forget about the ol Brute...



I bet you love the Outlander.....I huge on to my Brute as long as I could...Wanted to race a different class this year or I would have an Outlander...They are unreal....especially with a BBK in it. The trailing arms are where its at. Get a LOT more power to the ground. I was against the Outtys for a long time...finally one day I was like something is not right...they rule the racing world. I love the new Visco lock on the 2010's....even the 09's its awesome...the olders ones were slower but that has been improved 200%. They are like any atv though...a few mods to make it better. If you get a BBK you need the new motor mounts...but they are cheap. one of these days I will have one. 

You can get an 09 800R for about $7500 pretty easy around here. Just have to search around for a good dealer and you can get them for great prices.


----------



## GWNBrute

I paid 8500 with a winch and tires for mine, it was a pretty good deal at the time.


----------



## kawasakibrute

I paid 4000 for my 2005 brute 750 with 27 inch mud lites and with only 301 miles


----------



## 03maxpower

kawis motors are resticted to 49hp not sure how much i have at the crank now but i started around 30rwhp and now at 50rwhp with just the mods in my sig so it really doesnt take much to open up the brute


----------



## throttlejock27

i rode a new can am 650 today that one of the guys i deer hunt with has. i can honestly say that my brute 750 would tear that thing up. it was a nice smooth ride but i dont think it is as fast and has as much power as a brute 750 imo


----------



## brute21

Bought my brute in 08 out the door for 7,800 included with winch and special edition color ($200). I Love it but I do kinda want to get a Razer just because it would be different but I would probably get tired of it fast


----------



## BleednGreen68

I dont know much about the can am atvs but since they do use a rotax motor, I can say it seems the rotax motors are squeezed to the limit in horsepower so no room for add ons. Thats why most of the seadoos you see (atleast the old two strokes) always had new motors when the owners wanted to get rid of them. I will keep my brute for work duties and get another one or get a teryx sport all modded out. 750 kawi's are easy to work on, last a long time, and parts are easy to get.


----------

